# Current price of honey



## miclew (Oct 13, 2004)

One of my daughters has allergies and asthma and her allergist recommended she eat at least 1 TBSP of raw (never heated) locally grown honey. When we were still living in FLorida there was a beekeeper that supplied us with all the honey we could eat out of the goodness of his heart. His wife worked at the sheriff's office with my husband. 

Well, we have moved to GA and I need a new source of honey. Unfortunately I have to pay for it now  I found a beekeeper abot 10 miles from us. Dh went up there and bought some honey. It cost $4.50 a pound which means that a 5 pound container was $22.50! That seemed a bit steep to me. Don't get me wrong, the honey tastes FANTASIC. I certianly can't complain about that but what is the going rate for honey bought straight from a beekeeper? Should I keep buying from this guy or should I try and find another beekeeper? 

We had though of setting up our own hive since we live on 14 acres with a pond in a very rural area. But, we are thinking about moving to TN and I don't want to get started with that until after we move.

michele


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I get 6.18 a pound, and the retailer charges on top of that. I guess it depends on where you are from and what people are willing to pay for top quality honey, because if you buy direct from a small beekeeper, that is what you are getting.

justgojumpit


----------



## miclew (Oct 13, 2004)

I guess I should stop complaining then! Like I said, it is GREAT tasting honey. I have no doubt about its quality.

michele


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm getting $5 a pound for strained, chemical-free, raw honey.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

We sell ours for $5 per pound in plastic containers. We get more for what we pack in blown glass bottles with corks. We haven't used chemicals the last 3 years and cold cap/cold process (strain through cheese cloth).

We sell out all our production each year and a large portion of our sales are to repeat customers.

Mike


----------

